# Cod4 Online Pb Kick me !



## Tapanapong (Oct 11, 2008)

this is a picture error I'm kicked by Pb

Corrupted File/Memory [81354]

someone know can fix this error ?

Help me please :embarased


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

you should give updateing your pb


----------



## Darkf0x (Oct 15, 2008)

You need to launch punkbuster...

Basically it isnt runnin' so its kicking you...

Just download punk!


----------

